# Best Size Kurt Vise for Bridgeport Mill



## Tmate (May 6, 2021)

I bought a 4" Kurt vise for my 6x26 import mill that seemed like overkill.  Now that I have a Bridgeport, it seems tiny.  What size Kurt are others using on a Series 1 Bridgeport?


----------



## Janderso (May 6, 2021)

Kurt DX6 CrossOver Vise - DX6
					

Combining all the great features of our world-renowned Kurt Vises, along with new state-of-the-art workholding technology, Kurt® Workholding’s revolutionary DX6® CrossOver® vise achieves new levels in precision and performance where flatness and parallelism are important. Now Featuring a cast on...




					www.kurtworkholding.com


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

I have 6" Kurts . Need one ?


----------



## Tmate (May 6, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I have 6" Kurts . Need one ?



Possibly.  How much do you want for it?  Can you post a few pics?  Handle?  Jaws?


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

I'm in at work now until the am tomorrow but will when I can .


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2021)

I hope you not selling the one that goes with my Bridgeport.


----------



## Larry$ (May 6, 2021)

I have a 6" Kurt on a 9x49 Jet. Seems fine.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

6 inch kurt. They can be found used as well, there were several at HGR a week ago


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I hope you not selling the one that goes with my Bridgeport.


I have a few !


----------



## projectnut (May 6, 2021)

I use either a 6" Bridgeport on a swivel base like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333795216629?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28


 or an 8" Palmgren without the swivel like this, but without the added decorations:






						8" JAWS Palmgren Milling Machine Vise MACHINE VISE, for sale Palmgren 8 inch JAWS #11067 in category Vises, Machinists
					

Specification of Palmgren 8 inch JAWS #11067 8



					www.machineks.com


----------



## Firstram (May 7, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a few !


PM inbound.


----------



## Tmate (May 7, 2021)

projectnut said:


> I use either a 6" Bridgeport on a swivel base like this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/333795216629?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28
> 
> ...



You don't like my metal shapes?  Here are some more!


----------



## Janderso (May 7, 2021)

projectnut said:


> I use either a 6" Bridgeport on a swivel base like this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/333795216629?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28
> 
> ...


I don't have a swivel base. There are times when that would be very handy.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I don't have a swivel base. There are times when that would be very handy.


I have one and use it quite often . I made up a a cool little one piece sine bar devise which makes set ups a breeze .  Off to bed .


----------



## ttabbal (May 7, 2021)

Tmate said:


> You don't like my metal shapes?  Here are some more!




You're making me want a CNC plasma. That would not be good for the relationship with the wife. lol... 

The cards kind of make me want to get a stack of those anodized aluminum business cards and laser card faces on them. They would be weird to try to play a game with, but look cool. 


For the OP, 6" is a great size on a BP. I love my Kurt DX6. The one that came with the machine looks like the old school Bridgeport vises, but is labeled "KKK". I don't think is has anything to do with the pajama people, but it was an unfortunate company name.  That one does have a swivel base, but I've never used it. I should think about it. If I ever find an inexpensive, large rotary table, I might mount the Kurt on it. The ones I see around here should be made from solid gold based on the asking price.


----------



## Winegrower (May 7, 2021)

I'm a fan of the swivel base.     What I have is a 6" import with swivel, reasonably priced and trams completely acceptably.   That includes the base, at all angles.   It's really handy for making insert tool holders with built in rake.   Just set the holder bar in the vise at the right rake angle then swivel the base for whatever shape insert you're cutting out for.   The scale is perfectly adequate to read down to maybe a quarter degree, which is fine enough for inserts.

A great feature of Bridgeports is the large Z axis working height, so the swivel base has never been any issue that way.


----------



## Illinoyance (May 8, 2021)

This is what I have on my mill.  I am very happy with it.  A lot less expensive than Kurt.

https://www.shars.com/products/workholding/vise/6-690v-cnc-milling-machine-vise-0-0004-1


----------



## hman (May 14, 2021)

ttabbal said:


> You're making me want a CNC plasma. That would not be good for the relationship with the wife. lol...


Check out @DavidR8's thread: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cnc-plasma-cutter-build.91606/


----------



## Tmate (Jul 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Kurt DX6 CrossOver Vise - DX6
> 
> 
> Combining all the great features of our world-renowned Kurt Vises, along with new state-of-the-art workholding technology, Kurt® Workholding’s revolutionary DX6® CrossOver® vise achieves new levels in precision and performance where flatness and parallelism are important. Now Featuring a cast on...
> ...



I ended up buying a Kurt DX6 vise.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 2, 2021)

I've had a 6" Kurt for about 5 years. Works great, glad it isn't any heavier.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 2, 2021)

6" 690V CNC Milling Machine Vise 0.0004"
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				



I have one.  Extremely pleased with it.  I think it is equal to Kurt.  They sell stepped keys at a reasonable price.


----------

